# Church and state...



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

Went to fill in the registration document for my motorcycle and was confronted with three choices of religion: Muslim; Christian; Other. 

Why? It's a vehicle registration document, for god's sake!


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Musical said:


> Went to fill in the registration document for my motorcycle and was confronted with three choices of religion: Muslim; Christian; Other.
> 
> Why? It's a vehicle registration document, for god's sake!


You'll find this question everywhere, and you never know why they ask.

I was filling my son's application in a well known, reputable international school which doesn't follow the Egyptian ministry of education and I found that I have to answer this question too. 

I was going to answer "atheist", then I changed my mind.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Musical said:


> Went to fill in the registration document for my motorcycle and was confronted with three choices of religion: Muslim; Christian; Other.
> 
> Why? It's a vehicle registration document, for god's sake!


Well, at least you've got the "Other" option! 

What did you put down?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Milouk84 said:


> You'll find this question everywhere, and you never know why they ask.
> 
> I was filling my son's application in a well known, reputable international school which doesn't follow the Egyptian ministry of education and I found that I have to answer this question too.
> 
> I was going to answer "atheist", then I changed my mind.


I can't blame the school for having this stupid question on their forms, cause let's be honest, international or not, but there will be Egyptian kids whose parents might prefer them not to be seated near an "infidel" or something, kinda sad, but it happens!

But I'm a bit shocked to hear about this question finding its way to the "international" forms and services................Maybe the day when it finds its way out of the Arab world is closer than I thought


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> Well, at least you've got the "Other" option!
> 
> What did you put down?


"Other" of course...

In actual fact, I am an ordained priest of the Church of the Latter-Day Dude, but unfortunately there was no option for me to tick my official title (Reverend) on the form...


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Musical said:


> "Other" of course...
> 
> In actual fact, I am an ordained priest of the Church of the Latter-Day Dude, but unfortunately there was no option for me to tick my official title (Reverend) on the form...


Reading this made me wonder about 2 things.......

A: When will Egypt stop asking silly questions like this.

B: Failing A, when will Egypt start adding more options to that silly question.

Glad you could find the "Other" option after all, could've been worse


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, in my country you are still asked (17 years after apartheid apparantly died) to say whether you are white, black or coloured...ironically by a democratic Government who fought against colour discrimination.:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember being asked the same question in the UK on a job application.. 

I come from the west coast of Scotland my father is from Cork so my religion is a given Religion gets in the way the whole world over and why they have to ask is a mystery. In Glasgow/area we can usually tell your religion by the football team you support or the school you go to. 
I have family in Belfast who swear they can tell someones religion just by looking.


Asking someones religion is really asking Are you one of us?


I guess they want to know your religion so if you are in an accident you don't get good Muslim blood by mistake


----------

